# Work already done?



## rtsoul (Feb 6, 2009)

So today I was letting my car warm up like I always do and I noticed my car was lopping ever so slightly. That for me thinking about other things my car was doing during normal driving. It also shifts very crisply. Nothing like many old ss auto Camaro. Its acting like it has some sort of mild tune and maybe a small cam. Maybe I'm going crasy. If I really lean into it she'll move allot quicker than any 5.7 auto I've ever driven. The odd thing is it only has a kn drop in filter and a optima battery. Any suggestions on this to figure this out with out surgery?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Not sure how to really tell other then taking it to a tuner to have them check it out.


----------



## rtsoul (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I figured but it would be a waste of money if it was still stock and it would make me look like a noob. lol


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

If the engine is not up to temp and the choke goes off prematurely, it could cause the engine to slightly lope from my experience(IMO gunk in throttle body or linkage with 65K could be culprit). Can you hear the "cam sound lope" after warm up or when stopped at a light?


----------



## rtsoul (Feb 6, 2009)

That's not a bad point. Cleaning the tb and forward of that is on my to do list. Maybe this weekend i'll get the chance to pull it off and clean it all. I did the same thibg on my tahoe a bit ago and yeah it was caked with carbon and dirt. Cleaned it up and the uneven idle and slight peddle stick it had was gone. Thanks for the reminder.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

